# Peppermint; Catmint; Spiderwort and Anise hyssop Plants for sale



## Elizabeth (Jun 4, 2002)

I have one (1) Anise hyssop plant for sale. $3

Lots of Catmint (_Nepeta cataria_ L.) $3 each

Four (4) Peppermint plants $3 each

About a dozen spiderwort plants. $2 each 

All of these are plants which are very prolific. They will spread and in time, cover an area. I love all of them and grow tons of them because we keep bees and all of these are plants which the bees forage for both nectar and pollen.

Shipping is in addition to the plants. I charge $5.50 per small priority mail box. Can combine plants while supplies last. I also have some Bocking 14 starts for sale @ $2 per plant (or, $12 per box, which is usually 5-6 starts, or more depending upon size) and I can combine some of them with the plants on this list to make a box full.

*****Weather disclaimer- we have had 5 days of rain and today is the first day I have been able to get in the garden since last Friday. For orders placed today I can definitely get shipments out today and tomorrow (Friday/Saturday). Any orders placed after tonight are subject to the vagaries of the weather, and there is rain in the forecast every day for the next 4 or 5 days, so your order might not get shipped until the next break. This is unusual for us for this time of year, but we soooo need the rain that I ain't complainin'!


----------



## Elizabeth (Jun 4, 2002)

The anise hysop and all four peppermint plants have been sold.

Still have catmint (catnip) and nine spiderwort plants available.

I will have more anise hyssop in a week or two.


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

What kind of spiderwort?? Blue flower?


----------

